# New flashlight of LiteFlux -- LF2



## zz6557 (Jan 23, 2007)

http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?tid=6794&extra=page%3D1 forums in Taiwan .

- 2 versions Cree XR-E and SSC P4
- 80mm(L) x 14mm(D) XR-E version
- 76mm(L) x 14mm(D) P4 version
- input voltage : 0.9V ~ 5.0V
- 4 operation modes
- 4 functions

operation mode : not in serial , can be selected directly
1. standard mode : 2 levels user defined intensity
2. manual mode : full scal user adjust intensity 0.2%~100%
3. strobe mode : 2 levels user defined strobe format and intensity
ON and OFF period from 32ms~4064ms 127 steps
strobe format no. : 127 x 127
intensity : 0.2%~100%
4. SOS mode : 2 levels fixed formate and user defined intensity 0.2%~100%

functions :
1. programming : function for use to define intensity of standard , strobe , SOS modes and strobe format of strobe mode 
2. battery voltage report : by using flash method to show the voltage of battery
0 : flash 2 times ( 2 Hz)
1 : flash 1 time ( 1 Hz)
2 : flash 2 times ( 1 Hz)
3 : flash 3 times ( 1 Hz)
.
.
.
format : integer no. -- blank 2 seconds -- decimal no.
ex: 1.2V : flash 1 time -- blank 2 seconds -- flash 2 times
3. demo mode : show all the operation modes
4. reset mode : clear EEPROM back to original setting

That's all , waiting for more information about LF2 .


----------



## r0b0r (Jan 23, 2007)

Cool 

Would be ammusing if someone made a flashlight "emulator" in java or flash... compare the different UI hehe


----------



## Lobo (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Keep us updated!


----------



## fnmag (Jan 23, 2007)

Interesting. I like the LF1 so will keep a close eye on this new LF2.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 23, 2007)

So finally the Chinese manufacturers are implementing features that have been around since the FluPic boards n other customs.

Full scale adjustability seems to be taking on the Titan.
Jus curious, what's the use of battery report?
But since there arent even an rendered pics of it, its still vaporware. Probably caching in on the popularity of the Titan's infinite adjustiblity and other Fenix/Jetbeam functions.

One last thing, the manual that comes with it better not be babel translated!


----------



## adnj (Jan 23, 2007)

r0b0r said:


> Cool
> 
> Would be ammusing if someone made a flashlight "emulator" in java or flash... compare the different UI hehe


 
Use Statemate.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 23, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> So finally the Chinese manufacturers are implementing features that have been around since the FluPic boards n other customs.
> 
> Full scale adjustability seems to be taking on the Titan.
> Jus curious, what's the use of battery report?
> ...


 
Hopefully they catch on to the finish and durability of Jetbeam while they're at it (I've read on another thread that the finish isn't xactly up to par with fenix or the other lights)


----------



## adnj (Jan 23, 2007)

Uh oh. This is potentially huge.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 23, 2007)

I had the Liteflux LF1. The finish was definitely on par if not better than Fenix.
Machining was slightly thicker, and the anodizing was a matte type which i personally prefer over the Fenix which is smooth.


----------



## srvctec (Jan 23, 2007)

My LF1 has been my EDC for several months now. It still looks about like it did when I took it out of the box. I use it every single day, and the reason it's remained my EDC for so long is because of the normal clickie and high/low levels.

I personally can't wait for the LF2 Cree! I've been holding out on other Cree AA lights to see what LiteFlux has possibly up their sleeve.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 23, 2007)

wow... looks like there will be a cr123 version (lf3).. cool.


----------



## LED Cool (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an LF1 and a Fenix L1T. The LF1 was the one that got regular use, before I gave it to my dad. The L1T felt better and more robust, and in particular the clickie felt much higher quality. But the LF1's interface and features were so much better (lower low, much whiter high, candle mode, ability to go into low mode but soft press into high) that it ended up being the one I always reached for. Buy one light, and you'll find a way to "put up" with the UI; buy two, and you'll stop carrying the more cumbersome one pretty quickly.


----------



## srvctec (Jan 24, 2007)

LED Cool said:


>



Cat got your tongue? 

We want details!! ASAP!! 


:candle:


----------



## grapplex (Jan 24, 2007)

...


----------



## gunga (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh gosh.

I want one, bad. In AAA and AA. I was going to swoop in on a LOD CE, but this just looks insane!

The influx of new lights with advanced UI, like this or the upcoming rexlight, is quite amazing.

I guess the single or dual mode lights will have to be relegated the the cheapies...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 27, 2007)

Any more news on this one? LEDcool... please spill the beans!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 27, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Any more news on this one? LEDcool... please spill the beans!



+1

A programmable AAA light with a choice between a SSC P4 or Cree XRE? Also the ability to manually vary the output when needed? :thumbsup: If so, my FF3 is off my keychain and will be replaced with the LF2. 

Let us know when the pre-order opens up!


----------



## Solstice (Jan 27, 2007)

If this is a AAA light with a clicky and all of those features, I'm definately signing on for the P4 version (depending on price). Clicky AAA lights are still an untapped sector of the market, and with the new efficiencies of these LEDs, single AAA lights are more viable than ever, and are much easier to discretely carry. I'll be watching this thread .


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 27, 2007)

I bought the LF1 and liked it so much that I bought my wife one as well as one for my friend as a wedding present. It has been hard waiting for a cree based Liteflux, but it looks like the wait has been worth it. I will definately buy a few of these when they become available. I hope Liteflux ends up building a protected 18650 light someday. I also hope the LF2 dosen't need to be modded to run a protected 14500 like the LF1.


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 27, 2007)

New accessories for the LF1! Looks like a new, larger reflector and diffuser for area lighting.


http://www.liteflux.com/english/

Check it out!
:rock:


----------



## NetKidz (Jan 27, 2007)

cchurchi said:


> I also hope the LF2 dosen't need to be modded to run a protected 14500 like the LF1.


 
LF2 would take 10440 li-ion batteries, but the problem is there's no protected 10440. I've asked AW and he said it's too small to design a protect PCB. The good news is the designer of LF series is working on battery warning, flash or auto cutoff.

The new light engine is fantastic! :lolsign:


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 27, 2007)

Damn, another potential light for consideration. Things are hotting up!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 27, 2007)

Time to get the Wallet out again, Should it be the LiteFlux -- LF2 or Fenix L1D CE


----------



## aceo07 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow! Nice set of features. I hope they get the interface right.


----------



## LED Cool (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

it seems the LF2 has generated much interest. zz6557 & NetKidz has posted LF2's specs & features which are what i know so far. there are still some tweaks and features to be finalize. 

Posting initial spec & features will be interesting and juicy reading for members who are interested and excited in this light. Believe me, i knew about the LF2 November last year and wanted to share with CPF members about what the LF2 is all about! 

the urge and temption to post LF2's specs & features was very strong then.  
(fortunately the FORCE is stronger :laughing :touche:

however, specs & features do change as research, development and testing goes along. posting then and the time frame until now could have created impatience and disinterest in LF2. I would not want the LiteFlux LF2 to be thought of as vapor ware as the LF2 will be a giant leap for LiteFlux product line up.

so until everything are set in stone, i think it is better that i be patience and wait for a while , hopefully 2-3 weeks, before i post more mouth watering features about the LF2. :rock:

oh OT here. LiteFlux has released a Large Head (LH) Kit for LF1. you can find out more in the CPF Dealers section.

thanks.
khoo


----------



## NetKidz (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes. Designing a new flashlight takes much efforts. Things would change when new technology introduced or new inspiration cames in. I'm waiting for LF2 from last year, too. 

It may be my first programable flashlight I will have. :lolsign: 

BTW, I've just checked the original thread, the operation draft was posted. I think most function should be finalized.


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 28, 2007)

LF2 sounds so much more interesting than the L1D-CE, but will the LF2 has a 123 clickie body as an option? That's the only thing holding me back from buying the L1D-CE at the moment.


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 28, 2007)

Went on a night hike last night with my LF1 with a protected 14500 and compared the beam to my mom's Fenix P1D-CE. Shining the two lights on the snow the with fenix on high, the Fenix looked only slightly lighter because of a bit larger hot spot. The LF1 looked a little blue on the snow while the P1D-CE looked very yellow.


----------



## farscape105 (Jan 29, 2007)

This light sounds very interesting. I was close to buying a LOD CE, but think I will wait. Little confused though, is it confirmed this will be a AAA light? Any guesses on cost? 

Geez, damn girlfriend, I had not been on CPF for a year and she wanted me to get good light for her college aged son for xmas....so I came back here to find latest stuff and the Cree awoke my addiction....have 2 crees already and now looking at this one!.. and updating Mag74...help!


----------



## Raptor# (Jan 31, 2007)

Very interresting... only thing that always put me off about the Liteflux was the a bit weird looking 2-AA body, since i prefer 2xAA over 1xAA for EDC, but i'd definitely be interrested in a AAA version.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 1, 2007)

LED Cool said:


> oh OT here. LiteFlux has released a Large Head (LH) Kit for LF1. you can find out more in the CPF Dealers section.
> 
> thanks.
> khoo


 
Damn, you, we want to know now!  

Anyway, about the large head, I cant find any info in the dealer section and my search function seems to be shot(get fatal error everytime I do a search).
Do you know if it will fit the new LF2, and what is the pros with it? Better throw?
Thanks.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 1, 2007)

Lobo said:


> Damn, you, we want to know now!
> 
> Anyway, about the large head, I cant find any info in the dealer section and my search function seems to be shot(get fatal error everytime I do a search).
> Do you know if it will fit the new LF2, and what is the pros with it? Better throw?
> Thanks.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/150258&highlight=lf1

"LF2 would be in Cree XR-E and SSC P4. The diffuser for LF1 won't fit. LF2 would come with it's own small diffuser (included or option?).

I seemed to remember the photo's (LED Cool's post #22) left part is a small light with small diffuser. Not sure if it's a LF2, but the designer said all future LF series would come with their own diffuser."


----------



## farscape105 (Feb 1, 2007)

Any idea when more concrete news will be available for LF2? Sounds like it has potential to beat the LOD if it is made to spec to use 10440's.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks LEDcandle for the link. Didn't say anything about improved throw though, I thought that was the case with a larger reflector?
The LF2 seems to be a very nice light, shame that it wont be AA though, I have no use of AAA lights.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sure the large head was meant for that purpose; to increase throw 

Did it say the LF2 won't be AA? I didn't seem to see that in the specs. I just see people wishing it came in AA or AAA.. I, too, would like a AA more... having a AAA version as well wouldn't be bad too...


----------



## Lobo (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep, in the link you gave me.  
Post 24.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh man... I thought it was a AA light.... 
Well, I wanted a nice AAA light, guess this might be it... back to deciding between Rexlight/Fenix/Jetbeam? haha...


----------



## 83Venture (Feb 1, 2007)

I am waiting for the LF2 AAA to possibly replace my "Misplaced Matterhorn". For pocket carry I have started to stay with CR2 and AAA lights. I like to have at least an AAA with me because of easily obtained batteries. Also like multi-setting lights and so far this looks like a good candidate. Should have some nice choices available soon.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like this light offers a more compelling reason than just not needing another AAA to hold off a bit on buying the L0Dce. Glad I read this thread, since I was real close to clicking on the Fenix. Must remain strong.

Geoff


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 2, 2007)

Lobo said:


> Yep, in the link you gave me.
> Post 24.



I didn't click on the TW site but after reading about a planned LF3, I decided to check the original post and apparently, there's :

LF2 -- AAA
LF3 -- CR123A 
LF4 -- CR2 
LF5 -- 1AA

planned. So there, Liteflux is back in the selection mix! 
(only problem is unknown ETA)

But since I already have a dozen lights to play with, I'm ok with waiting for the Liteflux since it seems to have the best interface of them all.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Feb 2, 2007)

As long as the large head of the LF1 will fit the LF5 although I am going to buy the LF2. Now that I know the LF5 is AA and LF2 is AAA with Cree XRE (or SSC optional) Life is good. Now to wait


----------



## datiLED (Feb 2, 2007)

BentHeadTX said:


> ....... LF2 is AAA with Cree XRE (or SSC optional) Life is good. Now to wait


 
This has my interest more than anything else going right now. 

I am going to hold out for an AAA with SSC. _I will be strong_, and delay all purchases until a LumaPower or LiteFlux AAA becomes available.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 5, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> I didn't click on the TW site but after reading about a planned LF3, I decided to check the original post and apparently, there's :
> 
> LF2 -- AAA
> LF3 -- CR123A
> ...


 
Oh man, why do you do this to me! I had almost made up my mind that the Fenix L2D was the light of my choice!  
Can't wait to see what and when Liteflux is coming out with more info. And a good price, the Fenix's and jetbeams are a bit overpriced IMHO. Not that you dont get much for your money, but as a poor student that really shouldnt spend money on lights, I would prefer them to be more affordable.


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 5, 2007)

I received the Large Head kit for the LF1 from LED Cool a few days ago, and from the looks of it that turbo head is designed to work with both SSC P4 and Cree X RE. I have tested the reflector with both SSC P4 & Cree X RE with very good results, very smooth beam. No dark rings from that OP reflector and Cree. So my guess is that the turbo head will work with a few of the new lights, AA & Cr123 most likely. 
Stefan


----------



## Lobo (Feb 8, 2007)

No news about this light? Or the AA-version?
Come on LEDcool! Speak up!


----------



## 83Venture (Feb 8, 2007)

If these live up to the speculation I may have to break down and get an AA, AAA & CR2.


----------



## LED Cool (Feb 8, 2007)

at this moment, LiteFlux only has plans for the LF2 which is an AAA light.

LF3, LF4 & LF5 will be much later on. how much later? i honestly do not know!

guestimate product release date for LF2? may be around march.

LiteFlux believes that it should have everything ok, ready and tested before launching any new product.

thanks.
khoo


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 8, 2007)

Man, what a waste. I was hoping the LF5 would be a good add to the mix with the Rexlight, L1D-CE and MkIIx all a little short of something someway or the other. Oh well, I could use a AAA, so maybe the LF2 would be a good way to see if I want the LF5 later on. Or if I get too impatient, I might just get one of the existing ones.


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 8, 2007)

Get what's available and sell it later? Oops I bought too many lights recently.... :lolsign: 

Wish I could get LF2 and Mk.II X before the Chinese New Year.


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 8, 2007)

Kick *** !! 2007 is gonna be a sweet year !! 

But why the ding dang doo is LF launching a AAA version first ??

Surely AA is where the market's at right now ??

And why would a AA version of the light take so long to produce once a AAA version is ready ??

Personally I don't see the point of AAA size lights ...... it's still too big for key-chain ..... and not big enough to be handled as an EDC or have the run-time or reflector spread .....


----------



## infection0 (Feb 8, 2007)

Really perfectionist? For me, an ideal EDC is AAA size... easy to slip into jeans and powerful enough to use... the perfect balance between fauxtons (too weak) and AAs (too fat)...

And no, I won't use CR123A type lights because they are just as fat (hard to slip into pockets) and because the batteries cost a lot. I would like common batteries in mine and I have AAA and AA rechargeables...


----------



## Phredd (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Personally I don't see the point of AAA size lights ...... it's still too big for key-chain .....



They're just the right size for a coin pocket and with the high efficiency LED you can still get a few hours of decent brightness. Based on the discussions, I think they may be more popular than you think.

Phredd


----------



## gunga (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry, wrong thread.

In any case, I agree, I like AA, but AAA is the perfect EDC size if you're trying to be discrete. It seems, not EVERYBODY thinks it's cool to carry a flashlight around...


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 10, 2007)

If someone read the original Chinese thread, should already know the operation brief was posted by the designer on 1/26 and not changed till now. I think it's okay to post this.  

I like the twist tighten to OFF design. Had a twist loosen to OFF light used as keychain and ended up with the battery tube only.....  

Personally I didn't have hand-on of any programable flashight, like FluPIC or others, and couldn't judge if it's easy or hard to operate. My English isn't very good and sometime lack of words to explain what I think. LOL! It's not the official version and subjected to change. If it's wrong, please don't beat me.  

Anyway, here's it.

====
The LF2 has two stage mechanical switch.

1. Turn tighten to switch OFF: It will connect the CE pin of the IC to ground and stop the operation, but it'll still draw a small current for the IC and resisters. The current is differ from differnet battery voltage. It'll be max for a full charged Lithium battery, and it's about 15uA or less. The current is very small and doesn't need to be worry about. Considering a 1000mAh battery, it'll last about 66,000 hours, or 2700 days. Thus you shouldn't notice it.

2. Position one (P1): Loosen 1/4 turn from OFF state. Will be noted as P1 in the following operation.

3. Position two (P2): Loosen 1/4 turn further from P1 position. Will be noted as P2 in the operation.

4. Switch cycle (SW): LF2 accepts two type of switch cycle:
(1) P1->P2->P1. Each turn must within one second. It'll be counted as a switch cycle when P1->P2 is within 1s and P2->P1 is also within 1s.
(2) P2->P1->P2 is also counted. The operation is the same as above.



Switching between operation mode:

1. Standard Mode: No matter in which operation mode, just do 1x SW will switch to standard mode. If it's on P2 before the switch cycle, it'll first using standard mode P1 output, than P2 output after 1s.

2. Manual Mode: No matter in which operation mode, just do 2x SW will switch to manual mode. In manual mode, P1 acts as the "SET OUTPUT" and P2 as the "ADJUST OUTPUT". When first switch to manual mode after the flashlight is turned on, it'll be 50% output, and goes up. It'll keep the output setting till you turn off the flashlight. Will be reset after turn off. This mode is for casual use, you could set your favorite 2-stage output into P1 and P2 in standard mode. In manual mode, 2x SW would switch between going up and going down. If it's in P2 originally, switching to manual mode would start going up/down after 1s.
For example, if I want to use the output lower than 50%:
(1) If in P1: First 2x SW to manual mode, then 2x SW to let the adjustment going down, position to P2. After 1s, the output would start to going down. At the output you like, turn to P1 and you are set.
(2) If in P2: First 2x SW to manual mode, waiting for 1s and the output would going up. Another 2x SW would make it going down. Waiting for the output you want, turn to P1 and you are set.

3. Strobe Mode: No matter in which operation mode, just do 3x SW will switch to strobe mode. There're two output as P1 and P2. You could choose the output level and pattern. If you're in P2 to make the SW operation, it'll first use P1 setting, then go to P2 after 1s.

4. SOS Mode: 4x SW. Operation is the same as strobe mode.


Function Selection:

1. Battery voltage report: No matter in which operation mode, just do 5x SW will select this function. It'll first turn off the output, detect the voltage, then report it via the blicking pattern. When finished, it'll resume to original operation mode.

2. Programing Function: No matter in which operation mode, just do 6x SW will select this function. The setting is in series as STANDARD P1 -> STANDARD P2 -> STROBE P1 output and pattern -> STROBE P2 output and pattern -> SOS P1 output -> SOS P2 output -> back to original operation mode. (This section will be explained in the future.)

3. Demo Function: No matter in which operation mode, just do 7x SW will select this function. The SW operation would be disabled while demo through all operation mode. It'll resume to the original operation mode when finished, or you could turn off the light and turn on to the original operation mode.

4. 8x SW and 9x SW reserved for expansion.

5. Factory Rest: No matter in which operation mode, 10x SW will select this function. It'll clear the settings in EEPROM and rest to factory default, then jump to standard mode.


----------



## Phredd (Feb 10, 2007)

Cool. It's not just a flashlight, it's a brain teaser. Should be good for hours of fun.


----------



## adnj (Feb 10, 2007)

This I like. Similar to what HDS did with a plunger.

Only two levels of output but each level is user defined.


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 10, 2007)

Phredd said:


> They're just the right size for a coin pocket and with the high efficiency LED you can still get a few hours of decent brightness. Based on the discussions, I think they may be more popular than you think.
> 
> Phredd


I'm sure they will sell like hot cakes ! 

Now if they could make a AAA light which was no bigger than a AA battery ..... I'd buy a dozen !


----------



## Lobo (Feb 12, 2007)

Phredd said:


> Cool. It's not just a flashlight, it's a brain teaser. Should be good for hours of fun.


:lolsign: 

@Netkidz
You're english is very good, but still, the UI is confusing (allthough I have to admit that I just read it quickly). I'm starting to realize that I'm not a big fan of theese recent multilvl and functions crees, with the exception for Fenix LxD, which imho is the only one with a UI that makes sense in real life use.


----------



## ruralott (Feb 12, 2007)

I too am holding off my L0D-CE purchase waiting for a review of this light. The ability to use 10440's is the deal breaker here.


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 14, 2007)

Rechargeable battery overdischarge protection function is implemented.  :goodjob: 


(Please refer to #55 for operation brief)
8x SW will select this function. 2Hz flash represents ON and 1Hz flash represents OFF. 2x SW to toggle ON/OFF and 3x SW to save and back to previous operation.

When the protection is ON, it'll set the proper limit automatically for NiMH and Li-ion. When the voltage drop to 3.0v for Li-ion and 1.0v for NiMH, it starts to flash 3 times every 40 seconds. When the voltage drop to 2.8v for Li-ion and 0.8v for NiMH, it'll do fast strobe about 8 seconds, then turn off the light. (It still drains about 1mA, so swap the batt before it drop into this state).


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 14, 2007)

Have there been any price estimates for this light? Should we assume it will be competitive with the Fenix L0Dce?

Geoff


----------



## Melven (Feb 14, 2007)

I am also very interested in an approximate price for this very interesting sounding light.


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 14, 2007)

The list/retail price haven't be announced yet. I think LED Cool would take care of it when it's available and in stock.


----------



## Calina (Feb 15, 2007)

Flying Turtle said:


> Have there been any price estimates for this light? Should we assume it will be competitive with the Fenix L0Dce?
> 
> Geoff


 

It better be




.


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 15, 2007)

Got my LF2 today. :naughty: Nice small light! 
Will take some photos when I back home from work.


----------



## gunga (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh wow, COOL! Can't wait to hear about it!

I've been holding off the Fenix LOD CE because of this light.

The only problem is I want to use the Paypal $15 thing, but I'm not sure I can for a Rex light or a Liteflux, so I may have to get another Fenix...


----------



## Lobo (Feb 15, 2007)

NetKidz said:


> Got my LF2 today. :naughty: Nice small light!
> Will take some photos when I back home from work.


 
You better!!!! 




gunga said:


> The only problem is I want to use the Paypal $15 thing, but I'm not sure I can for a Rex light or a Liteflux, so I may have to get another Fenix...


What's the PAypal $15 thing?


----------



## gunga (Feb 15, 2007)

Paypal, $15 off $30 purchase on US and Canadian Dealers. If you do a search, there's a big thread on it. Just keep in mind you get the funds in your account in May. Offer expires at the end of March.

I would love to use it on a Liteflux...


----------



## Lobo (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah, thanks for the headsup, I had no idea! Gonna check it out.


----------



## aceo07 (Feb 15, 2007)

Lobo said:


> You better!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the PAypal $15 thing?




Sorry to be vague, I don't have all the details, basically you get $15 off a $30 if it's purchased from a USA store that uses paypal. You have to sign up at a website first. I think there's a thread about it if you want to look for more details than I can provide now.

edit: I've a bit slow, I forgot to hit refresh before replying.


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 15, 2007)

Does the PayPal discount work for UK accounts ??

And ...... Sweet !! I've been waiting for a review of this light !! Make sure it covers everything in detail ..... and has plenty of pics !!


----------



## jackcselab (Feb 16, 2007)

Melven said:


> I am also very interested in an approximate price for this very interesting sounding light.


 
According the authoer's words, the price maybe about US$ 55 (including shipping charge, but I don't know what kind of shipping charge. ).


----------



## evh (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi guys, a flashaholic noob (sometimes boob) here with a question. Are there any batteries in the AAA form factor that can supply up to 5.0V?


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll take the train going home for the Chinese New Year holidays in a few hours, and don't have much time to take photos. If there's no one writing review of LF2, I'll do a mini review when I'm back.  

Here's some photos but don't take the beams as the output difference. I'll take Lux readings later.

Wood gift box:











LF1 and LF2:






Disassembled: 






Head and tail:









Inner head and tube:









LF1 and LF2 with diffuser:
















Beam shots:

EV 0.0





EV -0.9





EV -1.5






LF1 at left and LF2 at right:
EV 0.0





EV -0.9





EV -1.5


----------



## evh (Feb 16, 2007)

sweet pics NetKidz! :goodjob:


----------



## evh (Feb 16, 2007)

NetKidz said:


> Disassembled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it just me, or is that a Cree?


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 16, 2007)

evh said:


> Is it just me, or is that a Cree?


 
LF2 has two versions, Cree XR-E and SSC P4 (shorter).
Mine is XR-E. SSC P4 will be manufactured in later date.


----------



## datiLED (Feb 16, 2007)

Where can I get mine?  

Especially interested in the SSC version!


----------



## evh (Feb 16, 2007)

NetKidz said:


> LF2 has two versions, Cree XR-E and SSC P4 (shorter).
> Mine is XR-E. SSC P4 will be manufactured in later date.



Thanks for the info NetKidz. Nice purchase by the way.


----------



## Ralls (Feb 16, 2007)

Lobo said:


> What's the PAypal $15 thing?


 
Here's the link. Apparently it only works in the US and Canada, but there is a link to the terms and conditions on the page for further details.

http://paypal.promotionexpert.com/greatshopping/signup/200702/bannerout_s.html?route=bannerout


----------



## Ralls (Feb 16, 2007)

I've read a lot about this light and I don't recall finding the answer to this question:

Does it use PWM on the lower settings? I'm assuming that it does.


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, it use PWM. The frequency is 7.8KHz as the designer said.

I couldn't feel any flickering even in the lowest setting (0.2%). Also tried fast moving the head back and forth, the output looks very stable. :laughing:


----------



## jackcselab (Feb 16, 2007)

Ralls said:


> I've read a lot about this light and I don't recall finding the answer to this question:
> 
> Does it use PWM on the lower settings? I'm assuming that it does.


 
Yes, it use PWM. but frequency is about thousands hz. The author promise that it will hardly feel any flicker even in the lowest brightness. That is an improvement over others competitor.


----------



## Ralls (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you NetKidz and jackcselab! This is very good news indeed--I am strongly considering this light, as I want to have a very low low for preservation of night vision.


----------



## zxzx (Feb 16, 2007)

LF2 video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jto95wwT3dw


----------



## jackcselab (Feb 16, 2007)

evh said:


> Hi guys, a flashaholic noob (sometimes boob) here with a question. Are there any batteries in the AAA form factor that can supply up to 5.0V?


 
The regulation circuit of LF2 will also be used in following product LF3~LF5. So its design consider not only 1xNimh/Alkaline. 2xNimh/Alkaline, 1xCR2/CR123A, 1 Li-ion are also work. Even 2xCR123A maybe work.(the loading voltage of 2xCR123a is about 5.0V)


----------



## ruralott (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice pics, thank you. Now, if we can have lumen reading, running time, comparation, and the pricing info .... :laughing: just kidding ...


----------



## Lobo (Feb 16, 2007)

@Netkidz, thanks for the pics and info, excellent!

@Ralls, thanks for the info, unfortunately, I'm in Sweden, but guess that saves me 30USD(I'm assuming you only get the discount if you buy for the exact amount?) since there are nothing out there for 30USD that I want at the moment.

@zxzx
Nice vid! Love the diffuser, and UI doesnt seem to be that bad, not good, but could be worse. Hope they improve it if they make a clickie AA, like Fenix improved the P1D UI with L1D.


----------



## gunga (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay, now I need one!

I'm really liking these Liteflux lights.

Utube video is great! UI seems a bit hokey, but the functionality with 1 AAA and included diffuser is just wicked.

Just hope the runtimes are good.

Guess maybe no Fenix LOD CE after all...


----------



## TOOCOOL (Feb 16, 2007)

I want one or two


----------



## farscape105 (Feb 16, 2007)

How does this compare to size of LOD CE?


----------



## Anarchocap (Feb 16, 2007)

This looks nice and I think I like the UI from the video I saw. I'd like to see size comparisons to the Arc-AAA and the Fenix L0D-CE.


----------



## ydna (Feb 16, 2007)

Here are two movies showing the operation. The movies were not take by me. They were taken by the manufacturer. I just added subtitle to it.
Basic operation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kor7tVHj3zo
It can even operate by press-release
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE9r75bQgv8


----------



## Lobo (Feb 16, 2007)

The "press-release" is quite impressive, I like it!
Any estimates of how bright this light is yet? Or have I missed that completely? And runtimes?


----------



## TOOCOOL (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow like the voltage report :goodjob:


----------



## psyrens (Feb 16, 2007)

voltage report looks very interesting.


----------



## Calina (Feb 16, 2007)

What press release ? What voltage report ??


Is it possible to turn on the LF2 light in low mode or does it start high and then goes to low?


----------



## TOOCOOL (Feb 16, 2007)

Calina said:


> What press release ? What voltage report ??
> 
> 
> Is it possible to turn on the LF2 light in low mode or does it start high and then goes to low?



check the links in post 94


----------



## Calina (Feb 16, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> check the links in post 94


 
I did, it doesn't answer my question.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Feb 16, 2007)

First vid shows the the light starting at P1 (low) then switching to P2 (high) 

second link shows voltage report


----------



## Calina (Feb 16, 2007)

My bad!

I had seen this. 

When I read the post about voltage report I thought somebody had tested the voltage of the light in operation.

Still doesn't answer the question:
Is it possible to turn on the LF2 light in (very) low mode or does it start high and then goes to low?


----------



## srvctec (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang it!! Yet another light I want or need... yeah that's it, I *NEED* it!


----------



## adnj (Feb 16, 2007)

Calina said:


> My bad!
> 
> I had seen this.
> 
> ...



It looks like you can set the two levels that you want independently:

From Post #55
2. Manual Mode: No matter in which operation mode, just do 2x SW will switch to manual mode. In manual mode, P1 acts as the "SET OUTPUT" and P2 as the "ADJUST OUTPUT". When first switch to manual mode after the flashlight is turned on, it'll be 50% output, and goes up. It'll keep the output setting till you turn off the flashlight. Will be reset after turn off. This mode is for casual use, you could set your favorite 2-stage output into P1 and P2 in standard mode. In manual mode, 2x SW would switch between going up and going down. If it's in P2 originally, switching to manual mode would start going up/down after 1s.
For example, if I want to use the output lower than 50%:
(1) If in P1: First 2x SW to manual mode, then 2x SW to let the adjustment going down, position to P2. After 1s, the output would start to going down. At the output you like, turn to P1 and you are set.
(2) If in P2: First 2x SW to manual mode, waiting for 1s and the output would going up. Another 2x SW would make it going down. Waiting for the output you want, turn to P1 and you are set.


----------



## evh (Feb 17, 2007)

jackcselab said:


> The regulation circuit of LF2 will also be used in following product LF3~LF5. So its design consider not only 1xNimh/Alkaline. 2xNimh/Alkaline, 1xCR2/CR123A, 1 Li-ion are also work. Even 2xCR123A maybe work.(the loading voltage of 2xCR123a is about 5.0V)



Great news. Looks to me like i should start buying some 14500s and 10440s.

Just love those bright "keychainable" sized lights.:lolsign:


----------



## jackcselab (Feb 17, 2007)

adnj said:


> It looks like you can set the two levels that you want independently:
> 
> From Post #55
> 2. Manual Mode: No matter in which operation mode, just do 2x SW will switch to manual mode. In manual mode, P1 acts as the "SET OUTPUT" and P2 as the "ADJUST OUTPUT"......(skip)
> ...


 
Manual mode seems not the right answer for *Calina*. He want the flashlight trun on a very low brightness immediately. Brightness of Manual mode will be reset after turn off, so it will be 50% brightness first when next time turn on. In order to start at very low brightness immediately, *Calina *can use programming mode to set P1 brightness of standard mode to a very low seeting he wants. Save the setting and swith back to standard mode. When next time it turn on, it will be P1 brightness immediately. I think that is the right answer for *Calina.*


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 17, 2007)

Dang, can't wait for the LF5 too!!
Will they be released in HA Natural??? Pleeeasseee!!


----------



## Calina (Feb 17, 2007)

jackcselab said:


> Manual mode seems not the right answer for *Calina*. He want the flashlight trun on a very low brightness immediately. Brightness of Manual mode will be reset after turn off, so it will be 50% brightness first when next time turn on. In order to start at very low brightness immediately, *Calina *can use programming mode to set P1 brightness of standard mode to a very low seeting he wants. Save the setting and swith back to standard mode. When next time it turn on, it will be P1 brightness immediately. I think that is the right answer for *Calina.*


 

Thanks to you both, jackselab and evh.


----------



## dig-it (Feb 17, 2007)

Appears to be alot(comparatively) bigger than the ArcP, but then again the clickie takes up some space.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 17, 2007)

dig-it said:


> Appears to be alot(comparatively) bigger than the ArcP, but then again the clickie takes up some space.


 
What do you mean? I dont find it that big, and it doesnt have a clicky.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 17, 2007)

I assume the "press switching" is relying on the play in the threads for operation. This would probably require the head to be in just the right position to work. Twisting would likely be more reliable.

Geoff


----------



## Lobo (Feb 17, 2007)

Flying Turtle said:


> I assume the "press switching" is relying on the play in the threads for operation. This would probably require the head to be in just the right position to work. Twisting would likely be more reliable.
> 
> Geoff


 
Check out the video clip, it seems actually to work quite well.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree. It does appear to work well in the video. Pressing would certainly be quicker than twisting.

Geoff


----------



## dig-it (Feb 17, 2007)

Lobo said:


> What do you mean? I dont find it that big, and it doesnt have a clicky.


Calm down....
What I said was, comparing it to the ArcP, its alot bigger. 80mm compared to 68mm, with something I`ve got on my keychain. Thats alot of difference.
The video gave me the impression of it having a clickie.:huh:


----------



## Calina (Feb 17, 2007)

Of course it is longer than the Arc, it is a Cree light. The reflector has to be deeper.

Didn't I read that the SSC version, if it comes, will be shorter? 

Or wait and see eventually for a new Lumiled version some time in the future...


----------



## Lobo (Feb 17, 2007)

dig-it said:


> Calm down....
> What I said was, comparing it to the ArcP, its alot bigger. 80mm compared to 68mm, with something I`ve got on my keychain. Thats alot of difference.
> The video gave me the impression of it having a clickie.:huh:


 
Whoa, I'm pretty chill.  
Yeah, I'm used to AA-lights, the LF2 might be big for an AAA.
Nope, it's a twistie, he's just using the thread play on the twistie on that clip.


----------



## dig-it (Feb 17, 2007)

Calina said:


> Of course it is longer than the Arc, it is a Cree light. The reflector has to be deeper.
> 
> Didn't I read that the SSC version, if it comes, will be shorter?
> 
> Or wait and see eventualy for a new Lumiled version sometime in the future...


 
- 2 versions Cree XR-E and SSC P4
- 80mm(L) x 14mm(D) XR-E version
- 76mm(L) x 14mm(D) P4 version


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 17, 2007)

So which would be better .... XRE or P4 ??


----------



## aceo07 (Feb 18, 2007)

If only I knew the price, then I could decide to hold off on Fenix L0D-CE or not.


----------



## MikieHead (Feb 19, 2007)

I am with you Aceo07. If I had an idea of the Price, I could decide on the LOD-CE or the LF2!!!! 

I like the technology of the LF2 and probably could live with the 7MM (1/3") extra lenght. The only wildcard is if the price is significantly higher. It would probably be my EDC (E1 currently) and I could put my Matterhorn 3LED on Lith-Ion, on the shelf!!!!!

$70 for the LF1V2 makes me wonder what the LF2 will be. The LOD-CE at $40+ is not too bad for what you get!!!!


----------



## Mike abcd (Feb 19, 2007)

Lobo said:


> ...
> Nope, it's a twistie, he's just using the thread play on the twistie on that clip.



It's pretty sad when thread play becomes a "feature"...

Mike


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 24, 2007)

srvctec said:


> My LF1 has been my EDC for several months now. ... I use it every single day, and the reason it's remained my EDC for so long is because of the normal clickie and high/low levels. I personally can't wait for the LF2 Cree!


I agree. I'm an incan man at heart; I bought the LF1 for my college daughter. But she doesn't use it, so I decided, what the heck, I'll keep it on my keychain. The momentary positive-clickie puts it in a class by itself; the 2-stage operation is icing on the cake. All I could ask for is a 1xAAA version. Soon I can get one...and a Cree, at that!

Oh--don't tell my buddies from the Incandescents forum that I was here...


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 24, 2007)

gunga said:


> I like AA, but AAA is the perfect EDC size if you're trying to be discrete. It seems, not EVERYBODY thinks it's cool to carry a flashlight around...


My 2x168A Wolf Eyes Sniper with Surefire P91 lives in my back pocket. My 1xAA LF1 lives on my keychain but the LF1 is so big that it's not teasy to remove the keychain from my front trouser pocket.


----------



## Gnufsh (Feb 27, 2007)

Any news on when these might be available?


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 28, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Oh--don't tell my buddies from the Incandescents forum that I was here...


 
Busted, Paul!!!

I have an LF1, too. Great light. I am contemplating modding it to a SSC.


----------



## MikieHead (Feb 28, 2007)

I received an email from Lin Sheng-Cheng saying that after Chinese New Year they were busy working on the Firmware (which is finished now), and that the details will be available on the website shortly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The estimated price should be $55, shipped!!!!!!

Now I can't wait for the details!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 28, 2007)

Will it be brighter than the L0D-CE ??


----------



## aceo07 (Feb 28, 2007)

$55 shipped. This is really hitting my limit. I was willing to reluctantly pay $10 more than the L0D-CE assuming the build, ui, tint, output, runtimes are all better.


----------



## Calina (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep! 

Too high for me to?


----------



## gunga (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree. I didn't want to spend $40-44 for the LOD-CE, but it seems bright enough to make it worth it.

The LF2 is nice, but the UI could be abit of a pain, the diffuser, while very nice and cool, will not get much use on an EDC. 

$55 seems to be too much at this point.


----------



## adnj (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmm. With the Jet Beam CL-E (or whatever) going for $29 (although AA powered) I feel like I have to pass on this one.


----------



## aceo07 (Feb 28, 2007)

adnj said:


> Hmm. With the Jet Beam CL-E (or whatever) going for $29 (although AA powered) I feel like I have to pass on this one.



I wish they came out with a AAA version. That is the only size I don't have.

With most of the companies now offering the new UI with all the different modes, it should no longer come at a premium. I certainly hope the prices come down by summer.

I am willing to pay premium for something that is truly top of the line and has unique features. For example, my HDS U60, it's thermal regulated, near perfect power regulated for 1 CR123 or 1 RCR123 or 2 CR123 and etc, lumen regulated, great UI, great output and excellent construction. It come at a high price and I thought it was worth it for all that I got. It is also easy to upgrade. I gave it some seoul and now it's blazing bright. 

I can understand that they want to make some more profit to cover research and manufacturing changes. I really hope the prices will go down this year.


----------



## adnj (Feb 28, 2007)

True democracy is voting with your dollar (or pound, yen, lira, whatever)!!


----------



## LG&M (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been holding off on a new AAA light until more info about this light was released. $55 seams a little much when the next "Got to have "light is probably right around thr corner.


----------



## srvctec (Feb 28, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> I have an LF1, too. Great light. I am contemplating modding it to a SSC.



Did mine last weekend- absolutely love the output of the SSC on Li-ion. It's the brightest, whitest LED single AA light I own now (I have a Flupic modded Fenix L1P w/3W Lux, stock L1P and the JetBeam 1st run).

I may have to pass on the LF2- price is a little high for a single AAA light- I was expecting around the $40 range.


----------



## Raptor# (Feb 28, 2007)

55 bucks... Hmmm. I don't know. I'm still very tempted. Will wait what first reviews have to say. 
Lets not forget, this thing also might be a good modding candidate when better leds come available.


----------



## NetKidz (Feb 28, 2007)

MikieHead said:


> I received an email from Lin Sheng-Cheng saying that after Chinese New Year they were busy working on the Firmware (which is finished now)


 
They fixed the voltage compensation when using 10440 li-ion battery, and it's should be 2.5W with more stable output now. The also fixed some minor mechanical problems.

Mine was sent back for the new firmware. I'll re-do the runtime of 10440 after I get the updated version.


----------



## MikieHead (Mar 1, 2007)

NetKidz said:


> They fixed the voltage compensation when using 10440 li-ion battery, and it's should be 2.5W with more stable output now. The also fixed some minor mechanical problems.
> 
> Mine was sent back for the new firmware. I'll re-do the runtime of 10440 after I get the updated version.



SO, the million (or in this case $55) dollar question, was it brighter than an LOD-CE ??????????????? 

At $55 vs. $42, and 7MM longer, it needs to be BETTER than the LOD-CE. So, what did you think???


----------



## NetKidz (Mar 1, 2007)

MikieHead said:


> SO, the million (or in this case $55) dollar question, was it brighter than an LOD-CE ???????????????
> 
> At $55 vs. $42, and 7MM longer, it needs to be BETTER than the LOD-CE. So, what did you think???


Sorry, I don't have L0D CE to compare with.......

I didn't use or test the L0D CE, couldn't make comments on it. I prefer LF2 for the user definable two level output and the bettery overdischarge protection.


----------



## HarveyRich (Mar 1, 2007)

I have an LOD-CE and I really like it. The only, "limitation" if you ask me, is that it doesn't take Li-Ion 10440s. However, it generates a nice amount of light on high and the UI is reasonably simple, even if some prefer a clickie to a twistie. 

I'm surprised that no one has commented on the complexity of the UI here. My only "problem" with what I've seen about this light is the UI complexity. One of the big issues in consumer electronics is making the UI of any piece of electronics user friendly. That's why some people never use the more advanced features of cell phones or can't program their DVD players. 

This UI might be OK for the most hard-core users, but to the rest of the world it will be way too complicated. Can you imagine putting it down for a month and then having to read the manual just to get back into play with it? Many folks on this board have multiple flashlights--probably most. I can easily see not using this for a while and then trying figure out how to program it again. There just seem to be too many forward/back combinations. Now if there were a way to program it once or set it once for a simplfied set of operations, then it would be great since it could be complex or simple depending upon what you want it for.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 1, 2007)

HarveyRich said:


> I'm surprised that no one has commented on the complexity of the UI here. My only "problem" with what I've seen about this light is the UI complexity. One of the big issues in consumer electronics is making the UI of any piece of electronics user friendly. That's why some people never use the more advanced features of cell phones or can't program their DVD players.
> 
> This UI might be OK for the most hard-core users, but to the rest of the world it will be way too complicated. Can you imagine putting it down for a month and then having to read the manual just to get back into play with it?



Complicated UI? Turn the tail cap until it turns on default low, continue to turn until it moves to default high. Turn the opposite way until it stops to turn off. No problem.

Turn it on a month later and it acts the same way. The amout of complexity of the light is left up to the user. Now, if you don't like the light levels, things get more complicated--get out the book and program the light levels you prefer and enjoy the simple UI after programming. 

All the extra goodies don't have to be used if you never use them. I am going to get the LF2 because of the programmability of light levels and really like the simple twist on and rotate to choose levels. No twisting on and off to change the levels. I'll keep a card in my wallet that informs me of the UI twists required to check the battery voltage since a keychain light gets variable levels of use. 

I have been using a Fire~FlyIII for a year and it has a multiple twist program function to set the levels. I have not memorized how to do it (8 twists?) or how to change to different UI's. The only problem with the light is the body has to be loose to turn off so it can turn on in my pocket on occasion. If I get twist happy I can erase my programmed levels  so I get the book out. 

The LF2 solves those problems and adds battery voltage indication. I can give the LF2 as a gift to my mom and leave the programming out of it and she would love the default levels. I think the default levels are alkaline friendly with the max programmable levels for NiMH cells. If you use NiMH in a keychain light, this is usually an indicator that you are either cheap (frugal) environmental conscience or a flashaholic. 

As far as the $55 price goes, I find it funny that the cost would be a problem. The Fenix is cheaper but the LF2 has a better finish, has programmable levels, an easier twist to select levels instead of on/off/on twisting and--if you like--a lot of other things to play with. The SSC version is 4mm shorter than the Cree so the LF2 will only be 3mm longer than the LOD CE.

Just because a light can have a multitude of options does not mean you have to use them.


----------



## aceo07 (Mar 1, 2007)

BentHeadTX said:


> Complicated UI? Turn the tail cap until it turns on default low, continue to turn until it moves to default high. Turn the opposite way until it stops to turn off. No problem.
> 
> Turn it on a month later and it acts the same way. The amout of complexity of the light is left up to the user. Now, if you don't like the light levels, things get more complicated--get out the book and program the light levels you prefer and enjoy the simple UI after programming.
> 
> ...




You make some good points. People can learn or not use it. I only set up my HDS U60 a few times and it's been great ever since. I definitely understand that you don't need to memorize the more advanced features/settings.

I want to see how well the switching will work. Will the connections wear out?

Another concern is that most new flashlights out now all have a UI. I have yet to find a new AAA flashlight for under $45. I don't want them to keep thinking that can plop in extra features and raise the price for it.

I don't hate them for making a profit, but I don't get it to be a trend that I can't get a decent new flashlight for a decent price. $30 I would definitely get, $40 makes me think, $50 better prove itself worthy.


----------



## HarveyRich (Mar 1, 2007)

> Originally Posted by BentheadTX:Complicated UI? Turn the tail cap until it turns on default low, continue to turn until it moves to default high. Turn the opposite way until it stops to turn off. No problem.
> 
> Turn it on a month later and it acts the same way. The amout of complexity of the light is left up to the user. Now, if you don't like the light levels, things get more complicated--get out the book and program the light levels you prefer and enjoy the simple UI after programming.
> 
> All the extra goodies don't have to be used if you never use them. I am going to get the LF2 because of the programmability of light levels and really like the simple twist on and rotate to choose levels. No twisting on and off to change the levels. I'll keep a card in my wallet that informs me of the UI twists required to check the battery voltage since a keychain light gets variable levels of use.




Well, OK if it really is that simple in default. That's actually what I said at the end of my piece. It wasn't easy to tell from the two videos in this thread that I watched or from the long post #55 from Netkidz, which required quite a bit of concentration and would have been better with the flashlight in one's hands. I hope you're right; in which case I might even consider purchasing one.


----------



## Calina (Mar 1, 2007)

BentHeadTX said:


> As far as the $55 price goes, I find it funny that the cost would be a problem. The Fenix is cheaper but the LF2 has a better finish, has programmable levels, an easier twist to select levels instead of on/off/on twisting and--if you like--a lot of other things to play with. The SSC version is 4mm shorter than the Cree so the LF2 will only be 3mm longer than the LOD CE.
> 
> Just because a light can have a multitude of options does not mean you have to use them.


 

Call me cheap if you want but Fenix's lights are also too expensive. 

I don't blame them for milking the market. As long as they are doing brisk business at these price levels they will maintain (if not raise) them. 




aceo07 said:


> I don't hate them for making a profit, but I don't get it to be a trend that I can't get a decent new flashlight for a decent price. $30 I would definitely get, $40 makes me think, $50 better prove itself worthy.


 
C'mon guys (and gails)! These are flashlights. The electronics in there is quite simple compared to a lot of other products. For $30 you can get a 5" B&W TV set or a CD player or all sort of tools and toys much more complex than a light. For a few more dollars, you even get a whole micro-wave oven... So at 30$ they would still make a very decent profit. But hey, they would be fools not to sell for more if they can. The only thing is, I won't fall for it.

Can I live without the last light that came out at an exhorbitant price? Of course I can! And I guess, I will! At least for as long as they keep these prices up. Do the same and you will see those prices go down very quickly.
I'll admit though that if the profits aren't so juicy any more the pace of innovation will suffer a bit.

I know I am going to get blasted for this one!


----------



## NetKidz (Mar 3, 2007)

LiteFlux had updated their web pages with XR-E version LF2:
http://www.liteflux.com/english/product_detail.php?act=1&index=11

There's also a quick start manual which has the operation flowchart.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 3, 2007)

So now all we need is some news about an AA-version! 

Can't believe they skipped that train.
A 2AA Cree with their turbohead just reeks of awesome!


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 3, 2007)

NetKidz said:


> LiteFlux had updated their web pages with XR-E version LF2:
> http://www.liteflux.com/english/product_detail.php?act=1&index=11
> 
> There's also a quick start manual which has the operation flowchart.



Those instructions and flow charts are amazing: http://mountech.myweb.hinet.net/LF2 menual.pdf 

If you showed them to any sane non-CPFer and said, "These are the instructions for my new flashlight", they would have you committed.


----------



## aceo07 (Mar 3, 2007)

Calina said:


> Call me cheap if you want but Fenix's lights are also too expensive.
> 
> I don't blame them for milking the market. As long as they are doing brisk business at these price levels they will maintain (if not raise) them.
> 
> C'mon guys (and gails)! These are flashlights. The electronics in there is quite simple compared to a lot of other products. For $30 you can get a 5" B&W TV set or a CD player or all sort of tools and toys much more complex than a light. For a few more dollars, you even get a whole micro-wave oven... So at 30$ they would still make a very decent profit. But hey, they would be fools not to sell for more if they can. The only thing is, I won't fall for it.



I don't doubt the mark up is high. I have just gotten used to certain prices and understand that it probably won't drop below a certain price. My biggest complaint is the battery tube mark up (for mass produced ones).


----------



## srvctec (Mar 3, 2007)

AFAustin said:


> Those instructions and flow charts are amazing: http://mountech.myweb.hinet.net/LF2%20menual.pdf
> 
> If you showed them to any sane non-CPFer and said, "These are the instructions for my new flashlight", they would have you committed.



You got that right!! Holy cow! That's a "deep" UI.


----------



## MikieHead (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: New flashlight of LiteFlux -- LF2 -READY TO SHIP!!!*

I saw that there was a price and the link worked to add the LF2 to the shopping cart, so I contacted Lin Sheng-Cheng at LiteFlux Co. and he informs me that the lights are ready to ship!!! 

I questioned the PWM issue and although he says his english is poor, I think he gets his point across. The explanation of PWM also gives us the reason that they are a little more expensive, using a better way to implement PWM in a way and frequency that is NOT noticable even at low levels. 
He sent me the following information:

"The PWM control method by MCU can be separated into hardware and software simulate . 

The hardware PWM module can use the same clock of MCU , it's in very high frequency say 8M Hz or more and the frequency of PWM will be thousands Hz normally . MCU didn't need to calculate the period of PWM , it will be done by the hardware circuite automatically .

The solfware simulate PWM method is the cheapest , don't need a high end of MCU and external components . But MCU must to calculate the period of PWM and the other actions response . For this reason the frequency of PWM cannot be high , it 's about 100Hz or less normally .

The MCU of LF2 has hardware PWM module , AD converter and EEPROM . It's the high end one in such a samall size .

Some kinds of flashlights use MCU to simulate PWM by software , they works well when the intensity is high , but they flash when the intensity is in low level . The reason is very simple and clear -- the frequency of PWM is not high enough . " (end quote)

Sounds like that deep UI may be worth it to avoid seeing flicker, whether it bothers you or not!!! I like the ability to get a really low LOW!!!!!!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: New flashlight of LiteFlux -- LF2 -READY TO SHIP!!!*



MikieHead said:


> The MCU of LF2 has hardware PWM module , AD converter and EEPROM . It's the high end one in such a small size .
> 
> Some kinds of flashlights use MCU to simulate PWM by software , they works well when the intensity is high , but they flash when the intensity is in low level . The reason is very simple and clear -- the frequency of PWM is not high enough . " (end quote)
> 
> Sounds like that deep UI may be worth it to avoid seeing flicker, whether it bothers you or not!!! I like the ability to get a really low LOW!!!!!!



I really hate flickering lights so the LF2 is very interesting to me. Now we can get a "low low" and use it for reading without a headache from flicker. The flicker in the low modes of the L0D CE and not a true "low low" kept me away from that light. 

Any idea when the SSC version will be available? I need to see how well they compare against each other.


----------



## Knighthood (Mar 6, 2007)

For $55, I am going to wait for a review. Plus I dont like black color anyway. I like natural color and that is the only thing keeping me from buying the Fenix cree lights. I have a PWM light and I never want to buy another one again. My eyes is too sensitive. Just turn on the tap water slow and see it in action or look at your computer fan. It is interesting to see it in action for sure !!


----------



## MikieHead (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: New flashlight of LiteFlux -- LF2 -READY TO SHIP!!!*



Knighthood said:


> For $55, I am going to wait for a review. Plus I dont like black color anyway. I like natural color and that is the only thing keeping me from buying the Fenix cree lights. I have a PWM light and I never want to buy another one again. My eyes is too sensitive. Just turn on the tap water slow and see it in action or look at your computer fan. It is interesting to see it in action for sure !!



Well I think you may be suprised. I will let you know when I get mine. The frequency will be SO MUCH higher, it is doubtful you would be seeing the flicker. LF2 will be at THOUSANDS of Hz instead of hundreds of Hz on other lights!! 

Probably not even if you turned the level down to 5%!! LOL!!!!


----------



## MikieHead (Mar 6, 2007)

*LiteFlux -AAA LF2 Programable UI - NOW Shipping*

I just ordered MINE!!!!!!!!!! 

Anyone know how long shipping takes from Taiwan to the US?????

Good thing its a short walk to my mail box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 7, 2007)

Let me get this straight. In order to get a very low level in a PWM light the frequency would have to be very low also, which might be quite noticeable. The LF2 maintains a high frequency, yet is still able to be set to a very low level. So, is it also reducing the voltage or current at the same time? Is there a system in this light that is unique and somehow better than a simple current reduction circuit? My odd little Shorelite Vx1 has four levels and does not use PWM, but it does have a sizeable circuit board. Is the LF2 achieving the same in the least possible space?

Geoff


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 7, 2007)

WIth PWM the frequency is how many times per second it turns on and then off. The brightness under PWM can be changed by adjusting how long it is on per cycle. 
PWM isn't necessarilly ON for exactly half a cycle and then OFF for exactly half a cycle. Of the light is on for 75% of a cycle and off for 25% it will be brighter than what would be produced in a 50/50... etc, etc.


----------



## adnj (Mar 7, 2007)

PWM changes the "width of the forward voltage pulse." or the duration that votage is switched to the "on" position. The the frequency of the circuit stays relatively constant for a lighting circuit. Lower frquencies are easy to achieve. Higher frequencies usually require a digital circuit (the LF2 has one). 

Voltage is proportional to current so they vary at the same time.

Nice pics here 



Flying Turtle said:


> Let me get this straight. In order to get a very low level in a PWM light the frequency would have to be very low also, which might be quite noticeable. The LF2 maintains a high frequency, yet is still able to be set to a very low level. So, is it also reducing the voltage or current at the same time? Is there a system in this light that is unique and somehow better than a simple current reduction circuit? My odd little Shorelite Vx1 has four levels and does not use PWM, but it does have a sizeable circuit board. Is the LF2 achieving the same in the least possible space?
> 
> Geoff


----------



## NetKidz (Mar 7, 2007)

Flying Turtle said:


> Let me get this straight. In order to get a very low level in a PWM light the frequency would have to be very low also, which might be quite noticeable. The LF2 maintains a high frequency, yet is still able to be set to a very low level. So, is it also reducing the voltage or current at the same time? Is there a system in this light that is unique and somehow better than a simple current reduction circuit? My odd little Shorelite Vx1 has four levels and does not use PWM, but it does have a sizeable circuit board. Is the LF2 achieving the same in the least possible space?
> 
> Geoff


 
The PWM frequency is 7.8K Hz said by the manufacturer. I couldn't feel flickering even in the lowest 0.2% output. 

I didn't open mine and couldn't open it with the production units. The space is about 11mm dia and 6mm height, they put 3 PCBs of 1x DFN MCU, 3x SOT23-6, 1x SOT23, 1x inductor, 2x diode, 6x capacitor, 6x resister and 8 pins. Whoa, lots of components! Seems hard to manufacture and maybe that's the reason for the higher price.


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 7, 2007)

ditto what NetKidz said. that is also what LiteFlux told me. it is not easy to put all those component into the LF2's very limited space.

i am still waiting for LiteFlux to sort out every possible issues that users in taiwan have experienced before i post the LF2 in the dealer's section.

hopefully by the end of this week.

khoo


----------



## NetKidz (Mar 7, 2007)

Just took a photo and should demonstrate the frequency difference. They all run on one NiMH. Top is LF2 (0.2%), middle is JETBeam C-LE (low) and bottom is JETBeam JET-I MK.II X (5%)







The LF2 draws like a line.


----------



## Frank Maddix (Mar 7, 2007)

r0b0r said:


> Cool
> 
> Would be ammusing if someone made a flashlight "emulator" in java or flash... compare the different UI hehe


r0b0r: You're a genius. One of the best ways to teach Human-Computer Interaction. If I ever get time I'll have a go in Flash. I'll start with Fenixes and then move to HDS. How about doing a statechart first?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the explanations. I think the description "width of the forward voltage pulse" best cleared up my confusion. Thanks, adnj.


Geoff


----------



## srvctec (Mar 7, 2007)

NetKidz said:


> Just took a photo and should demonstrate the frequency difference. They all run on one NiMH. Top is LF2 (0.2%), middle is JETBeam C-LE (low) and bottom is JETBeam JET-I MK.II X (5%)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent way to illustrate PWM!! Good job!


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice PWM illustration!!! 
Its true, the CL-E's frequency is too low... it has noticeable flickering!! Why couldn't they jack it up a litte....


----------



## thehappyman (Mar 7, 2007)

So which is the brigter light, the cree version, or the P4 ????


----------



## NetKidz (Mar 8, 2007)

thehappyman said:


> So which is the brigter light, the cree version, or the P4 ????


 
Do you mean LF2 XR-E and LF2 P4?
LF2 P4 version isn't out yet.


----------



## thehappyman (Mar 8, 2007)

NetKidz said:


> Do you mean LF2 XR-E and LF2 P4?
> LF2 P4 version isn't out yet.


 
Yes, I meant LF2 XR-E and P4

But, which LEDS are Brighter, the XR-E or the P4 ?????? (I'm guessing it's the P4)


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm waiting for the P4 version myself. Any info on it?


----------



## Lobo (Mar 12, 2007)

Are there any news about their AA-lights? 
I would love a LF1 with a cree in it!


----------



## Krahl (Mar 12, 2007)

I also want a LF1 with cree or P4


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 12, 2007)

patience guys! patience.

Liteflux is almost done working on the LF1 with CREE!

whats left is the orange peel coating on the CREE reflector.

khoo


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 12, 2007)

Sweet !!  Any idea on price ?? 

Will it be the same dimensions as the old LF1 or (hopefully!) smaller ??

Please say it will be as bright as (if not brighter!) than the Fenix L1D-CE !!


----------



## Lobo (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice to hear that they are making a Cree LF1!!

You dont happen to know if there is any differences? Is the exact same light but just with a Cree? 
Things I would like to keep is the momentary on, and the easy UI. Things I would like is a ultralong running time on low (as Fenix LxD) and superbright high (as turbomode on LxD). I think that would be a light that many people would love!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 12, 2007)

Surely they will put the LF2 UI in a new LF1 ??


----------



## Lobo (Mar 12, 2007)

That's what I'm interested in. Said it before, but I'm really not a fan of these overcomplicated UIs. But maybe that's just me. The LF2 is a twistie with 2 positions, if I understood the UI correctly, and doubt they will make a AA and 2AA light a twistie. But Ï'm curious about what they will release. Doubt it's just a LF1 with a Cree stuck in, that might have been available earlier.

A bit OT, but I wonder why nobody has just taken a proven reliable and simple design (LxT, LF1 etc) and just stuck a cree in it. There seem to be a lot of people out there who don't want all the bells and whistles with these newer more advanced lights, who were very happy with the older lights, and just wanted a cree version.


----------



## Calina (Mar 12, 2007)

If that is the kind of lights you are interested in, they are available :

http://kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1341

I would rather have a bit more flexibility in the output levels that I need.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 12, 2007)

It's a very nice light, about to order one, cant go wrong with that price. But not what I asked for in this thread. It has only one level of light.


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 12, 2007)

same dimension & UI as your present LF1. Except for the LED module and reflector. i have also asked LiteFlux to adjust the LED driver to max out the current supplied to the CREE LED while using AA & 2AA alkaline/NimH batteries configuration. they said it can be done but runtime will suffer.

khoo


----------



## Lobo (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks LED Cool for the info!
Made my day.  

Would be nice if they could max out the current on high mode, and somehow manage long runtimes on low mode. But I guess you cant get everything you want. Just wonder how much runtime will suffer.

Also hope they make a turbohead and diffuser, as with LF1. Would be a GREAT kit!


----------



## Calina (Mar 12, 2007)

From this thread : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/152185&page=4&pp=20 


4sevens said:


> I'd like jump in here with some points and also some "clinical" results from chevrofreak.
> 
> First, aside from the flicker associated with PWM, most people don't realize
> how inefficient PWM is especially at the lower levels. The brightness
> ...


 


Is this true for the circuit of the LF2 or is this mostly true for simpler circuits?

How efficient will the LF2 be? Will you have runtime charts anytime soon?


----------



## MikieHead (Mar 15, 2007)

My LF2 is at the POST OFFICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I was only home today, I would have first impressions here now. 

I do not have an LOD-CE to compare it to, but I do have a Peak Matterhorn Ultra Snow 3 LED and a 10440 Lithium Ion battery to compare it to!! And try the LithIon battery in the LF2.

I ordered the LF2 so as not to have ANY issues with PWM as even though it is PWM, it is a factor of 10 faster and should NEVER be noticable. Also with the use programmable feature, I can set a really LOW LOW (5%), for menu's in resturants and still get the HIGHest setting also..................... 

Check back tomorrow for more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceo07 (Mar 15, 2007)

I look forward to your review MikieHead.


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 15, 2007)

Khoo, ask Liteflux to come out with some Natural HA Type III finishes and I'll be all over it  Still no news on you offering the LF2s in the Dealers section? 

Mikiehead, I look forward to your review too.


----------



## ydna (Mar 15, 2007)

I've LF2 in hand. First impression is good build quality. It produce a floody beam, no hot spot, similar to CR2 ion. It'll take you some time to familiarize with the position of P1 and P2. After that, you can control your LF2 easily. IMHO, there should be some mechanism to indicate where you're in P1 or P2. It may be a problem when you use your light in dark.
And one more thing I notice is the output is not as good as other CREE base flashlight. The max output where using 10440 may be only a half of Fenix L0Dce(7xlm, 8xlm? just a wild guess, no accurate measurement). But it is already very bright.
ps. my LF2 has already updated the firmware to fix the output problem when use LiIon cell.
I really like the milky diffuser attached on the head. And tighten to turn off the light so that no more falling head when attach to keyring.


----------



## gunga (Mar 15, 2007)

ydna, any other thoughts on LF2 vs LOD CE?


----------



## antc_tw2002 (Mar 15, 2007)

Here are some pics





















Beamshot[F5.0 T1s]


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 15, 2007)

my shipment should be here tomorrow morning.

i just got off the phone with LiteFlux and they told me that in order to have a good electrical and mechanical contact, every internal components of the LF2 were ultra-sonic cleaned before being assembled. wow!

i am waiting for the LF2 as i have promised LiteFlux to translate the chinese operation manual into english. i just feel that with a LF2 in my hands to play with, i could have a much better understanding of the UI and its operation manual. therefore allowing me to do a better translation or add further clarification and explaination which LiteFlux may have miss out.

khoo


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 15, 2007)

wow! antc_tw2002

awesome pictures! very very nice!

:goodjob:


----------



## ydna (Mar 15, 2007)

The finishing of both LF2 and L0D are very good. The differences I notified are UI, output, beam pattern and length.
LF2 is a tiny and powerful light. Great functions and you can make total control of the light. Floody beam for best close range duty.
While L0Dce keeps the UI simple, and make me belived it may be more reliable.
I'm a little afraid of the realiability of machinical switch and circuit towards LF2.

I'm like LF2 more because of the functions and good beam pattern. But L0Dce is also a good choice if you want simple thing.


gunga said:


> ydna, any other thoughts on LF2 vs LOD CE?


----------



## Phredd (Mar 15, 2007)

LED Cool said:


> i am waiting for the LF2 as i have promised LiteFlux to translate the chinese operation manual into english



Looks like someone else beat you to it:

http://mountech.myweb.hinet.net/LF2 menual.pdf


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 15, 2007)

hi phredd,

that is just the quick start guide. there is a detailed version in chinese which explains in more details about the individual operation mode and extra functions.

khoo


----------



## Calina (Mar 15, 2007)

Phredd said:


> Looks like someone else beat you to it:
> 
> http://mountech.myweb.hinet.net/LF2%20menual.pdf


 

I just read the booklet. I find the text is a bit confusing. I understood the U.I. but there is no doubt that it could be written more clearly. 

It would be nice to have a picture that shows P1 and P2 positions. I hope the positions are clearly visible on the light. Mechanical indexation would certainly be helpful. If I read correctly, this is lacking. 

A quick fix (not ideal but better than nothing) would be two GITD (glow in the dark) dots.


----------



## Calina (Mar 15, 2007)

If one of the happy fews who have seen this light would be kind enough to make a run time chart, I'm sure fellows here would appreciate. I know I would!


----------



## Chao (Mar 15, 2007)

There are runtime graphs here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/154068


----------



## Calina (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## MikieHead (Mar 19, 2007)

After a few days of playing with the UI on my LF2 I am very impressed!! The light produces a smooth large beam, without a noticable hotspot, so there is a large usable area...............

I wanted to be able to get a very LOW LOW for use in places like a resturant to help read the menu but not be 'noticed', and you can do that with the programmable LOW. Even at the LOWEST setting, I can not detect any flicker!! The fit, finish and all actions are very good. 

As far as the brightness in real life outdoors, on NiMh batteries it seems about 3X brighter than my Peak Matterhorn Ultra Snow 3 LED and about 2X as bright as my Fenix E1. When using a Lithium Ion battery the LF2 of course is SIGNIFICANTLY brighter, and it does not get hot in 20 seconds like the PEAK :>) (I do not have a way to objectively measure, but am sure others that can will soon one in hand soon!!!) I have ordered more Lithium Ion batteries so I can do a side by side comparison. When I am able to compare it to the LOD-CE I will post my observations. As the beamshots earlier in this thread suggest, it may not be AS bright as the LOD-CE, but I was looking for the USER programmable settings and NO FLICKER and it delivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ydna (Mar 19, 2007)

MikieHead said:


> After a few days of playing with the UI on my LF2 I am very impressed!! The light produces a smooth large beam, without a noticable hotspot, so there is a large usable area...............
> 
> I wanted to be able to get a very LOW LOW for use in places like a resturant to help read the menu but not be 'noticed', and you can do that with the programmable LOW. Even at the LOWEST setting, I can not detect any flicker!! The fit, finish and all actions are very good.
> 
> As far as the brightness in real life outdoors, on NiMh batteries it seems about 3X brighter than my Peak Matterhorn Ultra Snow 3 LED and about 2X as bright as my Fenix E1. When using a Lithium Ion battery the LF2 of course is SIGNIFICANTLY brighter, and it does not get hot in 20 seconds like the PEAK :>) (I do not have a way to objectively measure, but am sure others that can will soon one in hand soon!!!) I have ordered more Lithium Ion batteries so I can do a side by side comparison. When I am able to compare it to the LOD-CE I will post my observations. As the beamshots earlier in this thread suggest, it may not be AS bright as the LOD-CE, but I was looking for the USER programmable settings and NO FLICKER and it delivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Totally agree with you! :rock:
The only problem I notice right now is the lack of indication in P1 or P2. But it can still be controlled easily due to off -> P1 is 1/4 turn and P1 -> P2 is also 1/4 turn.


----------



## Krahl (Mar 19, 2007)

I have absolutely the same opinion as MikieHead.


----------



## gunga (Mar 19, 2007)

Did you find it okay to learn the programming? How about manual mode? I know you can program 2 settings, but if you want somthing in between (or 100%) I suppose you could just switch to manual mode, if you remember how.

I'm currently debating this vs the L0D CE, just like many others. Pretty costly tho. Do you guys think it's worth the $12 premium?


----------



## MikieHead (Mar 19, 2007)

gunga said:


> Did you find it okay to learn the programming? How about manual mode? I know you can program 2 settings, but if you want somthing in between (or 100%) I suppose you could just switch to manual mode, if you remember how.
> 
> I'm currently debating this vs the L0D CE, just like many others. Pretty costly tho. Do you guys think it's worth the $12 premium?



The UI seemed intimidating at first, but after you 'play' with it for 15 or 20 minutes, it is not bad at all. I think the technology is GREAT. If you did not use it for a month, you might have to 'hunt' around for the right sequence, but if you make a mistake, you just start again as it only takes a few seconds. It has the ability to be 'reset' if you have changed everything while you were learning. I may put a 'DOT' of clear CA (glue) to mark the 1/4 and 1/2 turn, but you do get used to it......

I think the $12 premium is worth it depending on what you want. For me, the programable low was well worth it as it keeps me from taking my glasses in to a nice resturant (getting old AAHHH!!!) and still can be pretty bright if/when you need it (out for a walk, on my bike helmut). Every time I went to use ANY of the other lights I had in a resturant, I found myself cupping the light, or lowering the menu under the table....... Now I think I will have to wait to use it as my friends grab it out of my hand!!! And no one around us will know since I have it lowered to almost the LOWEST setting.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd love to know how it compares in high level brightness to the Fenix L0Pse, which is my current "best" AAA. Kind of surprised it's not more than 2x an E1, although I understand the difficulty of eyeball comparisons. Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## NetKidz (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm about to setup a passaound. Is anyone interested in it? 

Please discuss you thought in the following thread:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=158321

Thanks.


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 23, 2007)

hi flying turtle,

compare to the high brightness of my fenix LOP SE, the LF2 has a much brighter spill. also the beam diameter of the LF2 is smaller compare to LOP SE. LF2 beam diameter is about 1 metre at 1 metre distance.

my LOP SE does have a slightly more intense hotspot than LF2's.

mikiehead,
i think the smaller beam diameter of the LF2 best fits your requirement as the LF2 spill beam does not intrude into the personal space of the person sitting next to you in a restaurant/opera house/concert hall/conference room.

gunga,
actually the LF2 can also be considered as a 3 stage output light. program the standard mode 2 output levels to YOUR low requirement and 100%.
when you need something in between, switch to user adjustable mode by twisting twice (SW x 2). the LF2 enters user adjustable mode at 50% brightness. if you do not do any adjustment, the LF2 stays at 50%.
to switch back to standard mode, twist once (SW x 1) and you are back to YOUR low and 100%. easy and simple.

krahl,
glad you got your LF2 so quick! please do post more about how you use / feel about your LF2.

thanks
khoo


----------



## Phredd (Mar 23, 2007)

LED Cool said:


> actually the LF2 can also be considered as a 3 stage output light. program the standard mode 2 output levels to YOUR low requirement and 100%.
> when you need something in between, switch to user adjustable mode by twisting twice (SW x 2). the LF2 enters user adjustable mode at 50% brightness. if you do not do any adjustment, the LF2 stays at 50%.
> to switch back to standard mode, twist once (SW x 1) and you are back to YOUR low and 100%. easy and simple.



I do pretty much the same, except P1 is low, P2 is medium and adjustable stays at 100%. This way it doesn't matter if you land on P1 or P2, it will stay at 100%.

Phredd


----------



## dk0013 (Mar 23, 2007)

Phredd, isn't the LF2 supposed to reset the user adjustable mode to 50% when its turned off? 

MikieHead, how is the Peak Matternhorn using 10440's? I'd be afraid of frying it with them.


----------



## Phredd (Mar 23, 2007)

dk0013 said:


> Phredd, isn't the LF2 supposed to reset the user adjustable mode to 50% when its turned off?



I can switch to adjustable mode and it's 100% whether I'm in P1 or P2. It remembers the level you set it to. And the adjustable position is always either increasing or decreasing. (I have mine always increasing)

Phredd


----------



## martonic (Mar 23, 2007)

There are so many types of UI for flashlight control - for example flupics, P1D/JetCLE et all, L1D, Huntlight FT01XSE, Jet mkIIX, rexlight "smart 5 seconds" and now LF2 with 4 modes and 5 special features.

"Flashlight Operation" will soon be University Coursework?


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 25, 2007)

Phredd said:


> I can switch to adjustable mode and it's 100% whether I'm in P1 or P2. It remembers the level you set it to. And the adjustable position is always either increasing or decreasing. (I have mine always increasing)
> 
> Phredd




my understanding is that the initial brightness is default 50% everytime user adjustable mode is turn on. you can increase it (turn to P2) to 100% (indicated by a flash after 8 seconds) and save it (turn back to P1). your LF2 will remember this 100% setting as long as the light is on. your LF2 will also remember this 100% setting even if you changed to other operating modes (eg. strobe or SOS) or access the extra functions (eg. SW x 5 battery voltage indicator).

once your LF2 is turn off or a battery change is performed, the 100% brightness is no longer remembered. enter the user adjustable mode again and the initial brightness is back to default 50%.

to make the LF2 a 3 stage output light, the only way is to set the standard mode output level P1 to (0.2%-15%) and P2 to 100%. this way you will have a really LOW LOW and 100% high. 

to access 50% brightness, just enter user adjustable mode by performing SW x 2 at the P1 position(NOT P2). performing SW x 2 at P2 will make the light at 50% brightness and IMMEDIATELY increase the output to 100% (takes 8 seconds to reach 100% and indicated by a flash)

to stop the increase in output when performing SW x 2 at P2, turn the white dot back to P1 after performing SW x 2 at P2. then the light will remain at 50% output.

i hope this helps.
khoo


----------



## MikieHead (Mar 25, 2007)

dk0013 said:


> MikieHead, how is the Peak Matternhorn using 10440's? I'd be afraid of frying it with them.



I have the 3 LED Version Peak Matterhorn and it starts to get warm in a matter of seconds. I only use it for SHORT duration tasks. Like when I leave it with my mailbox key and use it to check and make sure I got all the mail, NOT for the walk to the mailbox. I called PEAK before I tried it and they just said don't use it for long periods of time.

When I did it, it was probably one of the BRIGHTEST AAA lights and I used it for the WOW factor. Now it is not a big deal.....................


----------



## Phredd (Mar 25, 2007)

LED Cool said:


> my understanding is that the initial brightness is default 50% everytime user adjustable mode is turn on.



Why don't you try it with your LF2? On my LF2, once I set it to 100%, it stays at 100% every time I enter adjustable mode, even after I turn it off.

Phredd


----------



## jackcselab (Mar 25, 2007)

Phredd:

I try my LF2. It always 50% when I turn off and on at manual mode.

I think your LF2 may be something wrong.


----------



## Phredd (Mar 25, 2007)

jackcselab said:


> I try my LF2. It always 50% when I turn off and on at manual mode.



So, when you enter the adjustable at P2, it starts increasing? Mine does nothing.



jackcselab said:


> I think your LF2 may be something wrong.



Maybe, but I like it this way.

Phredd


----------



## jackcselab (Mar 25, 2007)

Phredd said:


> So, when you enter the adjustable at P2, it starts increasing? Mine does nothing.



yes. and acorrding to author's design on manual mode, it should start at 50%(P1) and deafult adjust mode is increasing(P2).

I have tried two LF2 and they both work the same way.


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 25, 2007)

phredd,

i did tried a few units of my LF2, that is why i made the above post.

you mentioned when you enter user adjustable mode in P2, your LF2 does nothing. does it gives you a flash after 8 seconds? if it does, that means it is increasing the brightness from 50% to 100%. 

khoo


----------



## Krahl (Mar 25, 2007)

I´m very satisfied with my LF2.

I would only change one thing.
The light must remember my setting in user adjusted mode after I turn off the light. Otherwise I don`t see any sense in this feature.

Still I would give the light five stars.


----------



## Phredd (Mar 25, 2007)

LED Cool said:


> when you enter user adjustable mode in P2, your LF2 does nothing. does it gives you a flash after 8 seconds?



Okay, I think I know why I thought it was entering adjustable mode at 100%. After coming out of adjustable mode, the light wouldn't come on. I thought something was wrong, tried switching modes and then it would come on - until I came out of adjustable mode again. Finally, it came on with the tiniest flash of light I could see inside the LED. The battery died. Anyway, after changing batteries, when I go to adjustable mode, I can now see it getting brighter. I think with the weak battery, it just wasn't going to full brightness.

So you guys were right. And now it's much closer to the brightness of the L0D-CE. I also now have 4 levels. P1 - very low, P2 - medium, adjustable P1 - 50% and P2 (a few seconds later) - 100%.

Phredd


----------



## JJohn (Mar 26, 2007)

Can any of you new owners tell me if the switch design and ergonomics allow for one-handed operation? I often need to be able to operate a light with some other tools in my other hand. Can you easily turn the light on/off or switch modes with one hand?

Thanks,
John


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 26, 2007)

Phredd said:


> So you guys were right. And now it's much closer to the brightness of the L0D-CE. I also now have 4 levels. P1 - very low, P2 - medium, adjustable P1 - 50% and P2 (a few seconds later) - 100%.
> 
> Phredd



4 levels! that is a good idea! phredd. set P1-3%, P2-15%, user adjustable P1-50% and user adjustable P2-100% (8 seconds later)

great!

thanks.
khoo


----------



## LED Cool (Mar 26, 2007)

hello JJohn,

yes you can turn on the LF2 with one hand or switch output with one hand. the package comes with a small container of silicon lubricants for the o rings. the lubricants helps gives a smoother twisting action.

khoo


----------



## sb_pete (May 5, 2008)

JJohn said:


> Can any of you new owners tell me if the switch design and ergonomics allow for one-handed operation? I often need to be able to operate a light with some other tools in my other hand. Can you easily turn the light on/off or switch modes with one hand?
> 
> Thanks,
> John



Very easily actually. The light has a raised band of light knurling right where your index finger and thumb naturally grasp and turn the bezel - makes for super easy and tactile one handed operation. I normally don't like twisties and was pleasantly surprised by this light.


----------



## bexamous (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I can turn mine off and on with one hand. If I tighten it however with two hands when turning it off I can then be unable to turn it back on with just one hand. So yeah key would be not to over tighten when turning it off and one handed operation wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## lyrrag (May 5, 2008)

The instructions are hard to follow but to program the P1 and P2 you have to do 6 cycles of P1 then P2 then follow the instructions for setting levels. It cycles through setting P1 first and after one switch cycle P1 is set then the light will ramp up in level again and one switch cycle will set P2. Shutting off here sets locks in P1 and P2. If you continue after the level settings you can change strobe rate, then intensity.

All this took me about a month to figure out and using some "pretzel logic" since the manual is a translated document.

Just trying to help,

lyrrag


----------

